# anyone using Soda stream CO2 canister?



## roadrunner

Hello

I was wondering if anyone around here is using soda stream canister in their tank. If so, where did you get the adapter? I found this video 



, but it's from England, so I'm just wondering if i can find something similar around here. I guess e-bay is always an option.
Sorry for the double thread, if this was already previously posted.

And I also found this video. So I guess all more adventurous hobbyist can save even more


----------



## eternity302

I personally wouldn't do the second one. Way too much effort for something you can pay cheaply~

Anyhow, Yes, I looked for the sodastream before, factored in the cost, but building your own paintball co2 is cheaper, and is cheap to refill at a paintball store.
I'm not going to bother telling you about regular canister and regulator.

But paintball co2 is easy and cheap to build as well. I find the re-fill is cheaper than sodastream, as they call it a food grade co2 which cost more than me going to a paintball store and filling~


----------



## roadrunner

Thank you eternity302. Yes, I'm aware that best deal you get with the larger canister, but I want something lot smaller (due to the lack of space) and something that is also very $$$ reasonable. Stream soda canister is available pretty much anywhere and I wouldn't have to drive across Vancouver to have it refilled + bonus is, each time you get a new canister and let them worry about he testing. Just seems to be the best possible option for me right now.


----------



## eternity302

Haha, yah, I hate it when people keep bringing up a 10lb co2 canister~ So I won't bother LOL!

But hey, I was weighing that difference too. But lets say a 24oz Paintball Can would cost about $35, good for 5 years, screw hydro testing and buy a new one at $5 years, filling each time would be about $10.
So sodastream comes in 15oz, correct me if i'm wrong, about 2/3 of the paintball tank, how much is refill? I heard it's more than $20 each time~ I must be wrong somewhere there?

Btw, for your question of the sodastream paintball adapter, I think I saw it at $45?
I have a 10lb CO2, I also have a paintball CO2 that I just recently built and parted everything together. I remember weighing the difference and the sodastream was not as cost effective, and the main reason I ruled it out was because you never know when things phase out. For me, I'm just worried to build a system that eventually people stop liking the sodastream and then the company starts phasing out and then less places starts refilling. But paintball can I still have lots of options and would still be here for years around.


----------



## tony1928

I believe you can get knockoff soda stream cartridges locally for 12 or 13. Can't remember where I saw it though. 

I have a 5lb bottle on my kitchen counter. Wife is not thrilled. Lol


----------



## C-kidder

Any size co2 tank under 50 oz will be $5 or under. Your way better off buying a paintball co2 tank rather then soda stream cartridge. I work in a paintball store and have had multiple people come in and change from a soda stream over to paintball tanks because its so much more cost effective and readily available.


----------



## eternity302

C-kidder said:


> Any size co2 tank under 50 oz will be $5 or under. Your way better off buying a paintball co2 tank rather then soda stream cartridge. I work in a paintball store and have had multiple people come in and change from a soda stream over to paintball tanks because its so much more cost effective and readily available.


This man comes from experience!

But I think I got carried away.
Does anyone use soda stream co2? Well, so far I've only seen people with regular 5-20lb co2 and paintball co2. Both size I have myself as well.

Anyone else for his question?


----------



## roadrunner

winners is selling soda stream cylinders for $30, and I think you get $15 off if you bring the empty one for exchange. So it's not so bad. 
However, you have a valid point and I'm looking into paintball cylinder now. Does anyone sell those assembled and ready to use? I would probably prefer that, as I am little worried something may go wrong if I try to get parts and assemble whole thing myself.


----------



## eternity302

Well, I'm building 5 cylinders.
I agree it's a hassle to pick up and find all the parts, build and test it. But it also saves money.
Easy way out is buy a regulator of amazon or ebay designated for paintball, and make it the easy way out, but will it be that great? I'm not sure.
The thing is, the needle valve can wear out, as the ebay ones are usually poor quality. If you build it yourself, you have the option of changing parts and have a better understanding.
I recently acquired 5 paintball cans and making 5 builds, if you're interested, PM me.


----------



## Daryl

I use sodastream for making carbonated water - it's awesome! But it wouldn't be cost effective for fishkeeping I don't think.


----------



## roadrunner

Daryl said:


> I use sodastream for making carbonated water - it's awesome! But it wouldn't be cost effective for fishkeeping I don't think.


yes I have one too and I like the soda. I think it would be still way cheaper than FLUVAL.....


----------

